# UN-TS-M09 DTG does anyone have this?



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

hi i was looking for a cheap dtg printer that can pritn on dark shirts with no white ink. i saw a model named UN-TS-M09 and it is made by a company in china named unique and i was wonderng if anyone has this machine. and could someone give a feedback for it? tnx alot.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

I would think that printing on dark garments without white ink is near impossible


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

erich said:


> I would think that printing on dark garments without white ink is near impossible



it says that it uses ink discharge to print on dark garments.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

In basic terms, a discharge ink will bleach the fabric back to a neutral (off white) colour. It will not be a true white.

Personally I have never been a big fan of discharge inks, they are quite volatile and allergic reactions have been common.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

erich said:


> In basic terms, a discharge ink will bleach the fabric back to a neutral (off white) colour. It will not be a true white.
> 
> Personally I have never been a big fan of discharge inks, they are quite volatile and allergic reactions have been common.


oh..ok. tnxz alot for the input.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

anyone has tried one? really want to know if its an ok machine or not. tnx to anyone who will reply.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

somebody said to stay away from that company in this forum just search for dtg china


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

dragonknight said:


> somebody said to stay away from that company in this forum just search for dtg china


oh.. ive read the thread. glad i didnt order right away. tnx alot. sir.


----------



## safago (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello Guys,
iv been in contact with this company for over three months now iv a got a sample printed from them and its quite nice, i tried to search for DTG china got alot of results but didnt know which one u r talking about.
can anyone link it here please.
thanks


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

safago said:


> Hello Guys,
> iv been in contact with this company for over three months now iv a got a sample printed from them and its quite nice, i tried to search for DTG china got alot of results but didnt know which one u r talking about.
> can anyone link it here please.
> thanks


can you post thepic pf the shirt sir? tnx alot.


----------



## safago (Jan 27, 2010)

hey:
i asked them 1st for a white and a black sample on t-shirts, they sent me 2 samples on a piece of fabric and i payed about 50 $ for this:
White Sample:








Black Sample:









what i do that i cut the fabric in two pieces and the wash one in the washing machine and see whats going on. as you see in the black sample the colors are changing from one to the other its like i lost the yellow color.

when i told the this and showed the what i got, they sent me a new sample with new Upgrade in the printer they said and thats what i got.










this is one part only i just washed it yesterday will show you the other sample tomorrow .

thanks


----------



## safago (Jan 27, 2010)

you didnt show me where is the post you raid.
made you change your mind about this company.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

safago said:


> you didnt show me where is the post you raid.
> made you change your mind about this company.


i read in the diy dtg thread. someone bought the earlier version of this machine and he says the prints were not that good. also i saw sone one here in our country selling this achine and he has a video of it printing on whiteshirt and it tokk almost 7 mins fir a full A4 size print. also in some other thread they say that it is a good a machine but for production runs they dont recommend it because of the slow printing speed. 

p.s. hope to see the other prints soon.  tnx alot


----------



## safago (Jan 27, 2010)

ok, now i can say:
if you are looking for a printer for black t-shirt THIS IS NOT THE ONE, the sample cam back very bad ill put it tomorrow, i think for white its fine but not for black.

i found this video also
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvTG2ihGya8[/media]

its not the same printer but its the same company.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

safago said:


> ok, now i can say:
> if you are looking for a printer for black t-shirt THIS IS NOT THE ONE, the sample cam back very bad ill put it tomorrow, i think for white its fine but not for black.
> 
> i found this video also
> ...



i also watched the video. why did you say the the print sample is bad?


----------



## safago (Jan 27, 2010)

ok Now i can show you the samples:

this is before washing:










and this is after:









if this is after 1st wash on 40 degrees how it will be after 3 or 4.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

safago said:


> ok Now i can show you the samples:
> 
> this is before washing:
> 
> ...



the ink faded really fast. good thing i didnt buy one. tnx for the pics.


----------



## skywalker1301 (Jan 29, 2010)

I heawe samples of these printer.
Im not satesfide, its not for sale, for shops or seconds users.
Inside is no white ink these is some like a white cream colours.
Bad, bad, quality for many dolars.
Cost 2700,00USD + shipment + takses (E.U.) = 4100 USD

Better make your own DTGs, buy used printer + DTG colours + RIP = cost maybe 1000 USD


----------



## jerleung (Feb 9, 2011)

I live in Hong Kong so I prefer to get my printer in China. I have contacted this company and it seems that they do not product dtg with discharge ink now. Instead they only sell white ink dtg.

I have bought one without white ink from another company which is good. Now I try to print on black t-shirts. I have tried image clip dark but I think I will take a look at dtgs before I decide to use heat transfer method. But the company which sells the dtg for white shirts to me does not recommend white ink for their printers.

I just come accross this "unique" a few days ago. I will try to get a few samples printed by the dtg with white ink and see if the quality if good.


----------

